
How to write an object oriented program that doesn't suck - mnmlsm
https://dev.to/naveen/how-to-write-an-object-oriented-program-that-doesnt-suck
======
ThalesX
Don't want to nitpick but:

    
    
      /* -- */
      private int _accountType;
      /* -- */
      if (_accountType == "SavingsAccount")
      /* -- */
    

String to Int.

